# Rubbish Boy's Original Edition Preview



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

First of all I would like to thank "RubbishBoy" for the sample of this new wax, which will be tested tomorrow on my girlfriends car 

So now for some preview photographs of the sample pot:
































































It does feel like a very hard wax, but full testing will have to wait until tomorrow... can't wait really 

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Quite hard, lovely smell though, smells like orange oil with a hint of lemon.


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> Quite hard, lovely smell though, smells like orange oil with a hint of lemon.


Hehe, I havn't got round to smelling it yet but will do soon


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Yep, it is quite hard mate, that's 'cause there is plenty of carnauba in it.  Scrape some out with a finger and rub it around in the palm of your hand, it softens up nicely, quite nice to apply it that way. Or try it with a microfibre cloth, rub around the pot with the cloth to pick up some wax, the friction from the microfibre helps get the oils flowing. :thumb:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm really looking to doing this tomorrow. How should I get that wax onto a finishing pad with the PC or should I just do it by hand for best results?

Many Thanks again
Ste


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh no, I've just noticed there's some dust on my macro lens


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

GateKiller said:


> I'm really looking to doing this tomorrow. How should I get that wax onto a finishing pad with the PC or should I just do it by hand for best results?
> 
> Many Thanks again
> Ste


I've used it with the pc, just scrape some out and spread it on the pad, but I reckon you'll have more fun by hand, be at one with the wax. :lol:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Quick side by side with a panel prepped with dodo lime cleaner against VC (already been on a week from testing over BHAB though, I'll prep a proper panel up tommorow).

First impressions are - harder to apply than VC, but easier to buff off - you can let it dry even if you've put it on thick, smell is pleasant, seems to benefit from a buff with QD a while after it's cured with a touch more gloss.
Side-by-side with VC, RBOE (woohoo, new acronym!) suprised me in that it displays more depth of colour than vics - makes it look like you've put another couple of coats of lacquer on, although VC edges it for gloss - both have a similar wetness, so it's personal choice between them really, given how much harder RBOE is, I'd expect it to have more durability, time will tell.
I actually prefer the look of the RBOE on the green and red panels I have (flat colours), but although it's very close on silver, VC still gets the nod from me with a little more flake pop to the paint.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> seems to benefit from a buff with QD a while after it's cured with a touch more gloss.


That's what I've found too, if you buff of normally, then leave for say 2 hours, then give it a quick buff over with QD, it adds a little something extra.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm very impressed for what is basically a home made wax!

It matches or beats VC on every finish I've tried it on bar silver.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Looking forward to trying this. 
Thanks RB.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I put another coat on the wing of the silver car last night, forgot about it and went out.

Remembered this morning, went out to see how it would remove - you could have almost left it as it was, the only thing visible even under lighting were very slight haze marks in some places - probably where I'd put it on a bit thicker.
Anyway, a quick wipe and buff with the microfibre removed it with no effort, and after 2 coats are on I'm rethinking it against VC on silver, the flake seems to have come back. Which is weird, but it may have been from uneven coverage from the first coat perhaps. It's also given a far deeper look than VC achieves.

Makes me wonder how the lab version will come out.

Edit:

Clayed, prepped with 2 applications of Dodo cleaner, there's a few light swirls in the surfaces but not something worth a full machine polish again yet, 2 coats of RBOE on the wing, 2 coats of VC on the bonnet:


















VC exhibits a slicker surface to the touch, the RBOE is noticabely rougher in texture (still smooth!), and beads better in terms of contact angle, probably as a consequence.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Photo's added.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

It's certainly added a nice depth to that silver. I wonder if the flake going and coming back is down to the RBOE taking longer to cure than the VC.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Could be, still not got quite as much flake as the VC but I much prefer the look.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

VC under Rubbish Wax may prove interesting though. If it works.

I'll try it on the test panel once the durability test is done.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine arrived safely too and is waiting for me to test it out. Many thanks to rubbishboy for sending it.  I haven't tried it yet, but I can say it smells great!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Mine arrived safely too and is waiting for me to test it out. Many thanks to rubbishboy for sending it.  I haven't tried it yet, but I can say it smells great!


Dave if you give this the thumbs up there will be a stampede for this wax


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

While applying it I also found it went along way very easily. Might be able todo 3 or 4 cars just with the sample


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep, I found it spreads fairly easily, just got to keep it warm because it's quite hard, you can go back to an area you've put on too thick, so long as you warm it enough, because the solvent doesn't flash off like VC or similar, takes a while to evaporate, but the bonus is a much longer working time.

And that your car smells of oranges for hours.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

The ultimate cat repellent ???


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> The ultimate cat repellent ???


now theres a selling point!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

I was going to do a write up on this in another thread but since the weather wasn't good, I wasn't able to totally finish the car so I will have report here.

My first impressions was of the wax was that it looked high quality and was very hard. I actually didn't notice it smelt of oranges until someone mentioned it... do most OCD's smell their wax 

I then put this in the fridge the night before the detail and then took it out in the morning. It didn't really get much harder than it already was, I put it in a warm room to soften a bit before I needed it.

I rinsed the car, use bug and tar remove on lower parts, two bucket method, then dried. At this point, the weather turned and it started to rain so I had to wait until 6pm for the sun to come out, at which point it was quite cold.

My intention was to put a layer of Megs #7 Glaze underneath the wax but due to the moisture in the air, it was proving really difficult to buff off, so I went straight to the wax with no prep underneath.

I got little bits out of the tub with my finger and rubbed it into my hand. Even though it had warmed up, I still found it a bit difficult to rub some of it down into my hands and some bit dropped of.

Once most of the wax had rubbed in to my hands, I started to apply it. I started to apply it in a circular motion, however, i found it easier to apply it in strokes. A bit like doing the doggy swimming stroke if you know what i mean.

I left one section for 15mins and another for 30mins. I found the 15mins area didn't buff of very easily but the 30mins section did buff off easily. This might have been due to the moisture in the air.

I was happy with the look, considering I hadn't glazed or cleansed the surface. And the beading was fantastic. The beads were smaller than #16 yet bigger than say SRP or VMW.

Durability, unknown at this stage but I will report back on that in a month time. With much more carnauba in the wax than my normal #16, I'm hoping it will last longer but the surface wasn't prepped correctly so this might give inaccurate results.

Overall, I was very impressed. The thing that most impressed me was how little wax you needed and how easily it spread across the paint. My #16 seems to dissapear and doesn't spread as easily as you would have thought a softer wax would.

But Rboe spread so easily that I think I could do at least 4 cars with the sample pot making it good value for money.

Many Thanks to Ben for the Sample. If you want to ask any questions, please do.

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

PS: I shall get some photos tonight.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Ace, can't wait to get mine now!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

i really do hope this goes the distance to full production, even with name rubbish boys, bit of a underground wax for those in the know!!!has dodo done a evaluation of the wax yet?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll be getting a pot to compliment the VC I think.

It does mute flake a little though, probably due to how much carnuba is in it?
Frankly that's not a problem in my eyes on silver as the brighter flakes just appear to stand out more, and the depth of look the wax achieves blows VC out of the water, really is night and day between them imo.

I'm going to try spitshining VC under RBOE on my wheels later (more flake than colour coat :lol to see if that gives the flake and the depth, long shot, but you never know until you try!

It's good stuff though!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

GateKiller said:


> I got little bits out of the tub with my finger and rubbed it into my hand. Even though it had warmed up, I still found it a bit difficult to rub some of it down into my hands and some bit dropped of.


All though it is very hard it almost has a split personality, you have to get the oils flowing to start it off, bit like butter straight from the fridge. Once the oils are flowing it does go really soft. Best ways to start it of, I think, is to either to use a fairly dense microfibre cloth and rub it around the top of jar for a while or shave some off the top of the jar with a finger nail or even a teaspoon and place it in the palm of your hand, then use a finger to get things going. Once the oils have started to flow you can then rub it all over your hands like hand cream, then rub on the car. Don't use the later though if you have sensitive hands.



GateKiller said:


> I left one section for 15mins and another for 30mins. I found the 15mins area didn't buff of very easily but the 30mins section did buff off easily. This might have been due to the moisture in the air.


The solvent (limonene) is quite slow to evaporate, it adds a nice quality to the wax but it certainly doesn't dry and flash off as quick as the commercial solvents that the Dodo version will have.

I'm glad you were impressed. Get some pictures up.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

talisman said:


> i really do hope this goes the distance to full production, even with name rubbish boys, bit of a underground wax for those in the know!!!has dodo done a evaluation of the wax yet?


It is in production now mate.

It will be available in two versions. The Original Edition which is what the guys have had samples of on this thread, and the Juiced Edition.

I am making the Original Edition, as per my recipe, at home, using the techniques and equipment I have developed myself. The Juiced Edition will be the Dodo Juice tweaked version and is coming along soon.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I think I prefer waxes with the limonene in tbh, the scent isn't OTT like the commercial waxes and being able to work it for so long is a benefit to my technique.

How much are we looking at for the twinpacks?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> I think I prefer waxes with the limonene in tbh, the scent isn't OTT like the commercial waxes and being able to work it for so long is a benefit to my technique.
> 
> How much are we looking at for the twinpacks?


I like the longer work time too. It makes it more relaxing, applying it in your own time without having to rush around the car. I can see some people would probably prefer a quicker drying product though.

Not 100% sure on the twinpacks yet, but the two waxes should be both the same price.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll have a pic. of it over VC versus VC on its own once it flashes off in half an hour or so, then I'll stick some on the daily drivers wheels later on, once I've sorted the tracking!

What's durability been like in your testing?
Just wondering which car to put it on for a test within a reasonable amount of time.
Got a couple that usually get rid of collonite within 2 days or so.....:lol:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Does deepen VC slightly when layered, but not a lot, prefer the look of RBOE alone I think.

Flashes off in seconds with some help from a MAPP gas torch.
Now _that_ got some funny looks from the neighbours!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> What's durability been like in your testing?
> Just wondering which car to put it on for a test within a reasonable amount of time.
> Got a couple that usually get rid of collonite within 2 days or so.....:lol:


My test panels (the bike fairing) have been out in the garden in the weather for over a month now, they haven't been touched other than a few washes. Still beads nicely when it rains and they are filthy at the moment.

My trophy yellow MG ZS is wearing it on it's boot and spoiler, that has been on since 25th August, still good beading only takes a wash to restore the lustre and depth.

My black magic Ibiza was done about 2 weeks ago and is still beading well and again a quick wash leaves it pretty much looking just waxed.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

It's going on the rally cars then.

Current record is 1 entire weekend event by collonite.
Vics lasts just about through until saturday night.
Most quick detailers lasts 1 run on friday for practice :lol:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

*Car Before Wash*









*Car During Wash*









*Car When Dry*









*This small amount did half the bonnet*









*After Applying the wax*









*Shower!*

















*Beading*









So the wax went onto an zero prepared surface, so I will be able to report durability on that 

GK


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nice beading shot there, ZR 160?


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, the beading is nice. I think it's very similar to #16 but hopefully should last longer.

Unfortunately it's only the 1.4 but still revs


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Applied thursday night, another layer friday morning, lasted until saturday night - so somewhere around VC-level for durability.


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> Applied thursday night, another layer friday morning, lasted until saturday night - so somewhere around VC-level for durability.


You saying the wax/beading only lastest a day?


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

GateKiller said:


> You saying the wax/beading only lastest a day?


Yep 

Please read above though  (it's not really a "normal" test :lol: )



PhillipM said:


> It's going on the rally cars then.
> 
> Current record is 1 entire weekend event by collonite.
> Vics lasts just about through until saturday night.
> Most quick detailers lasts 1 run on friday for practice :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

how can i get hold of this stuff, is it available yet?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah @ http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

dhracer said:


> Yep
> 
> Please read above though  (it's not really a "normal" test :lol: )


Yes, it's very slightly harsher :lol:


----------

